# Webcomic: The Focus



## Spooktergeist (Aug 31, 2022)

This is a comic I've been putting out for a little while.

THE FOCUS

The story of Zaan on a quest to follow his dreams.

It's a passion project I've finally taken off the back burner. Hope it's as dope to yall as it is to me.


----------



## tentiv (Sep 5, 2022)

Really well done! The story and art work really well together, and the action scenes have good flow. Congrats on getting your passion project out there!


----------

